# Fee Paid - couples to talk about the husband/partner having a low sex drive



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

Hello,
I wonder if anyone can help, I'm looking to speak to couples who live with the fact that the husband/male partner has a low sex drive. This could be down to low testosterone/years of being on the fertility wheel (having sex at certain times takes the passion/desire away etc). 
Very generous fee paid on publication and each contributor can read and approve their contribution prior to publication too.
Please contact me in confidence in the first instance, I can explain how the process works and fee involved. 
[email protected]
Thanks!
Sam


----------

